# Hard work, great cash.



## Chronic1 (Dec 9, 2005)

Guy I hired to subcontract turned out to be several cards short of a full deck. I need a subcontractor who...

-Is not insane, doesn't drink 24 hrs a day or smoke crack.
-Not running from the authorities.
-Has a drivers license, own transportation.
-Has own liability insurance
-Knows the art of chainsaw maintenance, chippers and other tools of destruction.
-Wants to work hard for good cash.
-Is very safety conscious.
-Colorado Springs area.

Call me a dreamer.


----------



## ASD (Dec 9, 2005)

??? What Dose This Job Pay??? And How Long Will It Last??? I Might Have Some One .


----------



## Lawn Masters (Dec 9, 2005)

I have all but the Colorado springs area, and general liability insurance myself. 

I'd be interested perhaps, depending on when you need a sub, and what the pay is.


----------



## skwerl (Dec 9, 2005)

I know of a guy named Kenn on Colorado Springs who is a contract climber, but I forgot his user name here and I've lost his contact info. Several discussions on the climber's forum led me to believe that he knows his stuff and is quite competent. 

Justin (Stumper) knows him and has worked with him a few times. I had the pleasure of spending an afternoon fishing with both of them last summer.


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 9, 2005)

Sounds like you are only able to hire a local.
Why are you not able to do the work yourself?


----------



## Chronic1 (Dec 10, 2005)

I can do the work by myself, but at that rate I'll finish in a couple of years. It's 28 acres left of beetle kill, dwarf mistletoe and log cleanup. I'm being paid 1k per acre of cleanup, some acres are better than others. I've dropped all the large beetle kill, and have a lot of chipping to do. 

It's just a lot of hard grunt work. I'm also doing a selective thinning on the acreage. Whhas been done looks great. Pine Beetle has hammered the area, a bunch of new trees got hit this summer while I was working up on the property. 

90 year old ponderosa pine, beautiful trees.....mass attacked by the IPS. I could cry. The guy is selling the 35 acres off in 5 acre tracts for development, 1/2 million a piece. Must be nice eh ? I can only imagine what taxes on that would be.


----------



## Txtree (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you burn? I clear lots of lots here after the oaks die, its hard on the saws and worse on the chippers, but the easiest thing to do is Bobcat or bulldoze to piles.


----------



## sotc (Dec 10, 2005)

have you priced a tub grinder? if youve got that much work you shoud be able to get a truck mounted one and operator


----------



## Patrick62 (Dec 11, 2005)

*Almost*

I am not insane.
I don't drink at all.
I do not do any drugs.
I have a license, and truck.
Liability insurance?
I know chainsaws, never worked with a chipper.
I prefer not to "work" that damn hard.
fairly safe (1 nip from a saw was enough for me).
I am just across the park (south park) from Springs (BV).

The real problem is that I still have a job. Other than that it sounds great.
-Pat


----------



## ASD (Dec 11, 2005)

if what you need is clean up find an out fit like mine that has a "BANDIT 2680 BEAST" 
(see my Sig.) grinder it can be loaded with a skid steer and will make 200 + yard of chips an hr.(thats about 45 ton.)!!!! hand feeding that mush slash  is the wrong way to attack a job that size ! (just my opinion) if you can't find some one near you we do sub con track for other tree out fits all the time. we charge $2500 a day for the grinder and a operator + mob fees at $5.00 per mi. one way (me to you is about 1400 mi. but i bet we could find some one with a dead hall to do it cheaper) we also have a bobcat t300 with a grapple rake and a 2 yd. bucket ($750 a day with operator) we have all the ins. the only thing i don't know about is local lic.?? but i bet we could fig. that out .


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Dec 11, 2005)

Howdy,

I Have a couple of men that I can spare for about a month until our company is geared up and mobbilized to return to the southeast for hurrican relief. It sounds like you have a chipper, so we wouldnt need to bring one of ours... I could put a couple of men in a pickup with some large saws ( Stihl 044, 066, etc...) and point them west, loaded to the hilt with goodies.

They only problem would be that we we would need to find a place for them to shack up for the duration of the project.

Morris Enterprises is insured to $1 million, has had zero claims in our 5 years in business, and holds contracts with FEMA, DHS, State and Local Governments and Munincipalities. We have alot of experience with selective harvesting and clearing here in NY.

If you are interested, contact me at [email protected] so that we could possibly discuss the scope of the work, rates, and housing.

Thanks,

TJ Morris
Owner/Operator
Morris Enterprises
[email protected]


----------



## Tree Dr. (Jan 9, 2006)

*Certified arborist available*

Hello. 
I am a certified arborist residing in Colorado. Work is slow right now and would be interested to discuss options for your beetle kill project.
Sincerely Gabe Riley 970 379 2036


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 9, 2006)

skwerl said:


> I know of a guy named Kenn on Colorado Springs who is a contract climber, but I forgot his user name here and I've lost his contact info. Several discussions on the climber's forum led me to believe that he knows his stuff and is quite competent.
> 
> Justin (Stumper) knows him and has worked with him a few times. I had the pleasure of spending an afternoon fishing with both of them last summer.



I would be Kenn, and thanks for the great talk up Brian. And it just so happens that I am lookin for work. I am in Colorado Springs and have all my own gear and saws. Drop me a PM or give me a call at 719 260 5617

Kenn


----------



## OutOnaLimb (Jan 9, 2006)

With the talk of Beetle kill and Mistletoe Im guessing your up by Woodland Park. If that be the case I also have some one to take all the wood. Also if you need another chipper and truck I can sub that out as well. 

Kenn


----------



## generaltreeserv (Mar 5, 2006)

*Keep dreamin'*

We have a tree service too and it's nearly impossible to find a real "climber" that meets all of those standards. Best of Luck


----------

